# Animal Ambulance??



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I was driving today and came across a guy in a Black CV with the MA plate (2 Animal Police or ambulance) or something like that He had the whole rear decklid covered in strobes and halogen wig wags and an arrow stick and he also had a radar set up in the rear deck and front windshield. It was a little too much if he was just animal police. Does anyone know what's up with this guy? He was parked on the street talking on his radio like he was doing a steakout or something.

Scott c:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Might be one of the state MSPCA officers.. were they wearing a uniform?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

MSPCA and ARL both have investigative units where the sworn personnel are SSPO's. Maybe it was one of them, or maybe it was a whack-job. Careful when you tread into the "how much is too much" for this type of law enforcement. These guys and gals are all all academy trained, and many come from street departments. Who knows what he was doing....waiting for someone to meet him, sitting on a house, eating his lunch, whatever. 
Orrr it could have been the cousin of the Worcester constable.
Also, I read in the MGL's somewhere that so called "animal ambulances" are OK'd to have red lights and so forth, maybe it was one of them.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I've never run into the law enforcement wings of MSPCA or ARL, but we do have an ambulance in this area. It's a van with a red lightbar and some ancillary lights, as well as an ambulance license plate, same as any other "people" ambulance.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

If this is the guy I' thinking of, he's a wacko. he use to have animal ambulance 1 on his car (stationwagon) more lights then I have on the cruiser I drive and we have quite a few 

He is not connected to the MSPCA who has their own LE unit which is very professional. They are low key, they drive unmark vehicles and not even sure they have lights or sirens in them.

I remember a friend of mine (MBTA POLICE) stopped him years ago on the X-way beause he had his lights and siren on and summons him to court. I remember this guy brought up more paperwork with him that the judge even could not make heads or tails out of it. Had a portable radio and a call sign to BPD. If this is the guy. 

But the MSPCA have animal ambulance's which are marked with right lights, but never ever seen them use them at all. As I said their LE unit do not have marked units, so I really don't know where this guy have to go in a hurry.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm... Angell Memorial does not have an ambulance (at least that's what they told me a few years ago), although the Animal Rescue League does. That's all I know of, besides the City of Boston Animal Control, but they're dog catchers... and I think they have blue lights on top of their trucks.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

It's interesting how in some towns the animal control staff range from full authority police officers to constables to non sworn city employed staff to none at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

I know in Everett the ACO's are sworn Specials. And up until this last summer they had blue lights on there little white astrostar van, then one of the capts had the blue lights replaced w/ yellow, not sure of his reasoning but thats what they have and they dont carry a weapon either.There uniform is different as well:Kaki pants and shirt w/ the police patch and badge. They also lost there white van and now have agreen ford winstar w/ ACO written on the side w/no lights now.

I know Revere ACO one could'nt tell them from a regular officer, there uniform is the same and they carry and drives a marked unit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

That crackpot with Animal Ambulance 1 used to hang with all the sparkies across from the old Doughboys in Eddie Everett Sq back in the day. He used to bomb around Boston all the time. He must need 2 batteries with all those lights he has on that car. He's probably upgraded since then to a newer style C/V. He's definately a nut-job.

Animal ambulances are usually a white van with red lights in the rear window. They do have sirens but I don't see the need to go bombing through redlights to save Fido when you could broadside a Buick filled with nuns on their way to Bingo.

This whack-job definately isn't any type of MSPCA, ARL or Boston Animal Control. He's just some nut who got the plate and lights from someone at the Registry. The MSPCA & ARL are all cool guys who know their laws within the scope of their duties. You'd be surprised at the things they can get away with and do that regular LE can only dream of.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> That crackpot with Animal Ambulance 1 used to hang with all the sparkies across from the old Doughboys in Eddie Everett Sq back in the day. He used to bomb around Boston all the time. He must need 2 batteries with all those lights he has on that car. He's probably upgraded since then to a newer style C/V. He's definately a nut-job.
> 
> Animal ambulances are usually a white van with red lights in the rear window. They do have sirens but I don't see the need to go bombing through redlights to save Fido when you could broadside a Buick filled with nuns on their way to Bingo.
> 
> ...


LOL theres alot of that here, wink wink out in western MA,LOL


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Angell Memeorial does have an ambulance. You should see the ACO'S in Brockton, full duty belt with the Glock and have police powers. Only difference is the color of the uniform. They also have the blue lights on all there vans.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

YEah this was a 97 or older CV With more ligts in it then 3 cruisers put together none of which were on while he was sitting on the side of the road talking on his Portable. He was wearing a Blue jacket like my grandfather used to wear all the time (Members Only Jacket) and had a polo shirt he also had those tinted glasses on 

Scott c:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

PJM#15 said:


> Angell Memeorial does have an ambulance.


That's not what they told me in November 2000 when my german shepard was sent flying 40 feet down the street by a speeding cab driver in the Fenway. As she lay dying before my eyes, they told me to call the ARL.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> PJM#15 said:
> 
> 
> > Angell Memeorial does have an ambulance.
> ...


They do have a van with "Animal Ambulance" plates, but with an amber light bar. I notice they have a similar van with red lights parked at the far end of the property, looking like it's been mothballed.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

SAPD, 

I saw the same wacka in Waltham on RT 117 a few weeks ago. Lightbars to the hills, older model CV, and the plate was what caught my attention "Animal Ambulance". Dunno, maybe he was coming back from the Drumlin Farm animal sanctuary after he saved a lost squirrel.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Probably just an over zealous animal lover, sees a whacked/injured animal on the side of the road, tosses the critter in the back hits the lights and is off to the nearest 24 hour vet. Along the same lines as the CareVan guys only he doesn't get paid


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I'm telling you lads, I bet it's that wacko.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

it's wacko's like this gentleman that give ACO's , no matter what there range of power is, a bad name.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

want to scratch your head some more, do an R6 on plate ANI2 and try and figure out his company name....


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

It looks like a residential address, yet the company name just keeps going like the enregizer bunny with words like "county, state, commonwealth.."


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ANI1, 2 and 3 all show the most fuc*#d up made up name I ever saw but ANI4 is a little more realistic, diff street address but same town, probably same guy.

One of the guys on my dept saw this guy in the city at a local bank more cell phones and pagers than NORAD would need.

The rest of the ANI plates like ANI51, 52, 53 etc.. all come back to a legit state agency.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Aha...I thought I saw someone else running the plates......  


I'm calling the registry tomorrow. I want to see what you need to get one of those plates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

*Animal, wanna be cop*

That black crown Vic is always in the Newton area. He had a white Chrystler station wagon for a while, said "Law Enforcement" on the side. had red lights all over it. Before that he was driving a blue Chrystler sadan, no markings but had lights all around it as well. These are privetely owned cars's, but I have no idea what he does and were. I know The City of Newton has there own police officers that are assigned to Animal Control, so he's not working there? I think he is just a wak job!


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I hate to keep repeating myself lads, but this is the guy. When old school metioned the stationwagon with LE on it. If you read my post earlier, he somehow, somewhere connected with someone. He even was funded once by the state, had a mailing address on Washington St, downtown under the Massachuetts law enforcement assistance agency. Christ the state has so many agencies, you could make one up and they would not know it.

If anyone knows any MSPCA LE officer, I know they know of him, but not part of their agency.


----------



## MSP1821 (Feb 7, 2004)

He also had an 83 Chevy Impala with plate ANI75


----------

